# Leaving Germany, where to get proof of income?



## Ubius (4 mo ago)

Hello! My contract in Germany is almost over and soon I will go back to Kazakhstan. There I would need a proof of income for my future employer, taxes, etc. So, I have a question: where can I get one while I'm in Germany? To do it later in Kazakhstan would be much more expensive.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you have a German employment contract you should have received a salary statement every month indicating your gross salary as well as all deductions. Normally the statement includes not only the monthly amounts, but also the cumulative amount for the year.


----------



## Ubius (4 mo ago)

Thank you! I have a research grant, and technically all I have is the award letter. Is it all I can get in regard to the proof of my income?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The institution who gave you the grant could write a letter confirming it was paid to you. From whom else would you like a letter? Were any deductions even made from the grant?


----------



## Ubius (4 mo ago)

I see, thank you. Probably all I can get is the letter I already have, but maybe it is ok


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Make sure that you officially _abmelden_ before you leave and provide your future address to the tax office (if you were taxed) and grant institution. 

*IF *taxes were deducted, you'll receive tax documents towards the end of February next year. There are various ways grants can be structured and if taxes were not deducted, then you won't receive any tax slips.


----------

